# 2004 Outback 26Rs For Sale



## Michigan26RS (Feb 23, 2005)

Youngest off to college and we will be looking for different trailer layout, but still likely an Outback. Trailer info below. Thanks!

Quad bunks in front, slide out full bed in back (pull out), couch and table also convert to beds, can sleep 8. Weighs 4,780 dry and can be pulled easily by 1/2 ton vehicle. Includes: refrigerator with freezer, microwave, outside flip down 2 burner stove, good inside storage for food and clothes, pass thru storage drawer in front, and rear hitch for bike rack. Everything works and is in good shape. Two issues: decal on front of trailer is peeling, and awning at roof line is beginning to show wear. Had camper serviced this spring which included brakes, bearings, and new tires. We are original owners and have all maintenance paperwork, owners manuals, etc. If interested, contact Todd at 517-282-seven 216. $9,200 OBO. 
View attachment 6169


----------

